# Horse photo contest overflow solution - please read.



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I read the whole thing, I think it sounds very do able! yes, please pm me if you want to judge the next photo contest, but one thing I kind of want to alter mz.packman, is that it should just be one person to go to if you want to judge, the whole way through, becasuse then there is just 1(or 2) people that choose the judges, you know what I mean? So if you want to judge pm me or mz.packman.!!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Dani. I think I get what you're saying. Is that date of Nov. 4th to decide OK? I thought it would be good so the November contest starts on time.
Jenny


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, november 4th is good, but I need people to tell me they want to judge so if you are even thinking aobut judging, send me or Jenny a picture (your favorite) and why you think you should judge and we will discuss like 2 or 3 judges for the whole contest. Make sure the picture you send us is perfect, we don't want washed out, hard to see, blurry, unfocused or anything like that kind of pictures.


Right Jenny???!!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes maam!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Jenny and i will be making some threads tonight for the contest. (categories)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Come on, if you read this please atleast say you did so we know that you are actually reading. And if you want to judge tell us!!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

In other words ..

People are posting to many contests and you want to stop it and make it how 'you' want it?

Hmm well seing as this is a public forum and people want to have little contests i can't see a problem with people wanting to come here and posts little contests that meen really nothing it's only for fun? now you want to make a big deal out of it.

Why don't you do awards instead?

Horse of the month
member of the month
member of the week
post carrot (someone who posts a lot in a week)

^ my forum has those and people love them.

just an idea! better then a monthly photo contest. honeslty.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Arabian Princess,
I really did not intend to "take over". Dani and I were disscussing the fact that we hoped no one would take it like that. No, you certainly don't have to follow this idea, but I threw it out for approval. If you don't like it, OK. I admit, on UHB, and girl started a contest and it was terrific. I thought "I wanna do this!" So, I informed everyone that when her contest was finished, I would start my own. She seemed a little pushy at first, but I realized it was for the best. She informed us that she would be doing these monthly contests, and that she would pic the first judge. I thought "well aint she tryin' to take over!", but I learned different. The only aspect of the contest that didn't work is, after the second one, it got behind and extended over into the next month. Now, believe me, I'm not trying to run this. The only part I would plan to take after November's judge is picked would be to enter my pics along with everyone else. From there on, it's free turkey! Sorry if I made you mad, and you sure don't have to follow my advice. It's just like I said, I find that all of these contests stacked on top of the other will very soon make the specialty of them dwindle and it will come down to 3 or 4 people winning the same things for the same pictures every week. If you want that, ok with me! I'll sit back and watch. Also, if you want to try this but it doesn't work, that's your buisness too.
Sorry if I made anyone mad and, please read my original message through. If you do, you'll find that I'm only trying to do what's best to make these successful and fun. Remember this:


> Now, I did start the "baby horse" contest, and I totally approve of specialty contests. I also totally approve of any non-horse related photo contest that anybody wants to start.


 Thank you for your time and hope no one was offended. It was NOT my intention. I just wanted to help.
Jenny


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm okay.
Well these 'contests' have been going on a lot longer then you have been a member of this forum. UHB has nothing to do with this "it's UHB this and UHB that" can't it be HF this and HF that!
We can't 'copy' other forums, without US this forum here is nothing, you have to come up with ideas that are your own share them with other people and make do with your ideas and try show everyone what you're trying to achive here.

I've been here for over a year (if remembers correctly) i might not be active everyday (as i do have an outside life) but maybe other people might like to make an imput.

I just don't see the point when everyone wants to have a go, the fun is here for everyone.

and i'm not making a big deal out of it i just have strong opinions and people have to get over the fact that i do and move on with there lifes.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> Hmm okay.
> Well these 'contests' have been going on a lot longer then you have been a member of this forum. UHB has nothing to do with this "it's UHB this and UHB that" can't it be HF this and HF that!
> We can't 'copy' other forums, without US this forum here is nothing, you have to come up with ideas that are your own share them with other people and make do with your ideas and try show everyone im what you're trying to achive here.
> 
> ...


EDITED - for the sake of everyone elses reading pleasure 

i think its a wonderful idea as every thread about photo contests has only a couple of people adding pics and the enthusiasm level seems quite low. if it was a monthly thing then there would be more enthusiasm and possibly more entries. props for doing something constructive i say  nice work packman and paintluver. i would love to judge too  :wink:


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Jazzyrider - thank you. Now, you said some pretty strong words there and your experience with *Arabian Princess* is your affair so I'll stay out of it. As far as immiturity, I'm used to it. I hear about, and get, plenty from my friends who go to public school (I'm home-schooled) and it's an awful shame.
If you haven't already let her know, I'll tell Dani that you want to judge and she'll put you in for consideration. Since I got some backing here, we can kick this thing into gear.

*Arabian Princess*, the reason for the:


> "it's UHB this and UHB that"


 is because the Ultimate Horse Board was very good and very similar to this. Yes, there are different people here, but many of the same members, and I think what was good there could be good here too! 
Now, as for there being lots of contests like this before I came along. Unless they were on a different topic forum, I only see one and it was by paintluver. I looked through all eight pages of this topic forum and only found that one. If they were at a different place on this board, fine - just tell me. 
I'm sorry that you don't like me or these ideas, but I'm just striving for the best. If you want no part of it, totally up to you. I have no problem with being chewed over, I can take it. Here's a comparison, I only got one chewing on UHB, and the girl in that instance came to her senses and apologized after I showed a Christian attitude to her. We're friends now. 
So, my final word in this dispute is: do what Jesus would do. God bless every one of you out there.

Now, if anyone else wants in, come on ahead.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Mz.Packman said:


> Jazzyrider - thank you. Now, you said some pretty strong words there and your experience with *Arabian Princess* is your affair so I'll stay out of it. As far as immiturity, I'm used to it. I hear about, and get, plenty from my friends who go to public school (I'm home-schooled) and it's an awful shame.
> If you haven't already let her know, I'll tell Dani that you want to judge and she'll put you in for consideration. Since I got some backing here, we can kick this thing into gear.
> 
> *Arabian Princess*, the reason for the:
> ...


lol yes there are some strong words there. hope anyone that matters doesnt think any less of me for saying what i said. some things just get under your skin ya know  at the same time, maybe i could have pm'd her so i am going to take delete the previous post. 

i think its a great idea as i said and i hope it all goes well


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

People who want to judge
1.JazzyRider
(tell me or Jenny, if you want to judge)

And if you don't like the idea, why post on here? just don't say anytihng and it will save a lot of fighting.
Jenny and I just thought it would be a good idea and then the board would be more organized.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> *Horse of the month*
> .


Honestly I was thinking about doing that, but I don't know most of the horses that well.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

paintluver said:


> *ArabianPrincess* said:
> 
> 
> > *Horse of the month*
> ...


maybe you could do it anyways and get people to submit reasons why their horse should horse of the month


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

jazzyrider said:


> paintluver said:
> 
> 
> > *ArabianPrincess* said:
> ...



That's the whole point of it.
people (who are regluar users) post a paragraph why there horse should be HOTM and then there is a Poll and people have to vote for which horse gets HOTM but if they win they cannot put that horse in it for 3 rounds.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > paintluver said:
> ...


should it really matter whether the person is a regular user or not? as long as they are a member of the forum, whether it be for a day or a year, they should be able to enter their horse/pictures/whatever...


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

jazzyrider said:


> *ArabianPrincess* said:
> 
> 
> > jazzyrider said:
> ...


Well yes.
But they should have an ammount of posts say 100.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Is there any need to hit the quote button quite so many times? :roll: 
All members on this forum are valued, whether they have 1 or a 1000 posts. And all threads/contests will be open to all members.
 You have a good idea about the monthly contest, some of the Moderators and Admin have been looking into the best way forward with it. Can you just give us another day or so?


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

As Meggymoo mentioned, we have recognized the interest in contests and are planning to setup official Horse Forum photo contests! There has been some delay because we wanted to look into whether we could arrange for prizes for the winning members. 

In order to avoid any potential conflicts over who judges and the potential for bias, etc., members will be able to vote for their favorite photo in a poll, as opposed to a single member or small group of members choosing a winner. We will have some kind of requirement that members who vote have registered at least X days before the contest begins so that people are not tempted to create new accounts simply to vote for their own pictures.

We hope that the official Horse Forum contests will be fun and ease some of the tensions surrounding contests and how they are judged.

As always, we encourage you to make any suggestions that you think may enhance The Horse Forum.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Administrators, that's fine with me. I just thought that some form of organization should be used. I also agree that with different people choosing judges there's a possibility for scepticism and favoritism. Thanks for taking this on. I think that the board hosting the contests would be wonderful! If you guys can figure it out, prizes would be the ultimate. Hey, maybe with the type you're talking about where the registered members vote for the winners, at the end of the year, the top winner or two get a free HF bumper sticker!  Just an idea. 
So, from here do we just wait for something else from the mods on how you're doing this? We'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Mz. Packman,

I'm glad that you like the idea. I hope everyone else does, too. We will provide regular updates on the status of the contests. This is something we are moving quickly on because we are excited about them, too, so it should not be long until we have more to share.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Administrator said:


> Hi Mz. Packman,
> 
> I'm glad that you like the idea. I hope everyone else does, too. We will provide regular updates on the status of the contests. This is something we are moving quickly on because we are excited about them, too, so it should not be long until we have more to share.
> 
> ...


  sounds good! very excited to see how this plays out


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

me too!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Mz.Packman said:


> me too!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm confirming that there will be a prize for the upcoming Official Horse Forum Contest. More details to follow!

Have a great day,
Admin


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ooo ooo such mystery and excitement


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

i think both you and arabianprincess posted good opinions.......i would love to be a judge


----------

